# MkV GTI Frozen Rear Brakes



## jettajerk (Jan 26, 2004)

But only one is frozen...? The right rear tire is frozen into position, but the left one rolls normally. The emergency brake lever feels normal. I drove down the snowy street and dragged the right tire, and hit some pavement eventually, but the tire did not free. Now, my ABS light is on








Any tips? I'm going to go back down the street now (to where I left it, and hope it isn't towed) to see if I can free it up somehow. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Stevel Knievel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: MkV GTI Frozen Rear Brakes (jettajerk)*

In real cold weather after rain/snow, the same thing would happen to my SAAB 9-5 from time to time. This may be the result of the mechanical E-brake system actually freezing up with ice in the locked position. This will usually unfreez itself as things warn up in a day or so, or you can get out the old hair dryer/heat gun, and a couple beers, and try it that way.
When you drop the e-brake is there a lot of loose play in it, unlike the normal resistance that you would feel in the summer, with no clicking of the ratchet E-brake lock? 
If so, I bet that it is simpley frozen on one wheel. 


_Modified by Stevel Knievel at 12:53 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Stevel Knievel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: MkV GTI Frozen Rear Brakes (Stevel Knievel)*

Although, my ABS would never trigger as a result of the frozen E-Brake.
May be worth a shot before taking it to the shop though?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MkV GTI Frozen Rear Brakes (Stevel Knievel)*

What usually happens is that the rubber sealing boots on the ends of the e brake cable sheath or the outer sheath itself crack from old age and let water in..which then freezes the cable up solid...that shouldn't be happening on a MKV..too young a car...maybe damage or incorrectly installed seal boot?...You might have to blow water out of sheath after finding and fixin the leak to make sure this doesn't happen again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: MkV GTI Frozen Rear Brakes (jettajerk)*

I just got the same issue on my Mk IV GTI VR6. The rear right wheel feels like the caliper is partially engaged and this onlyhappened after I left it outside overnight in 20 degree weather (I usually garage her). If its a stuck caliper what do I need to do to fix that???















(thank God the wheel turns


----------

